

What is the best open source tool to archive MySQL database? - glalitha

Hi,<p>I created a script to archive mysql database. It updates master tables and inserts transactions records in archive DB. It works fine for sometime, but throws an error and terminates after inserting few thousand records (I probably missed some scenarios). It is also very slow.
 Can anyone please tell me if there is any open source ETL tool that is good for archiving MySQL database?
======
captaincrunch
How about just using MySQL to archive the data. You can compress old tables to
read only data sets.

Otherwise using MySQL dump to a CSV (or any other format) would work well
also.

~~~
glalitha
Thanks for replying. I created the script using mysql. But I need an
opensource tool that can copy the data from live DB to archive DB (has the
same structure of live db) efficiently and the archived data should be
accessible through the web application. Basically, I need to update the
Archive DB and delete old data from live DB.

